# Question On Deactivated 921



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Can you still view contents which remains on the 921 hard drive if the unit has been deactivated and there are no sat inputs attached? I just received my 622 today and I'm going to try to talk Dish into a self install. I do however still have some shows which I want to watch on the 921, but not at the expense of waiting for the 622 to be hooked up. Has anybody tried this? Will it work?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Why do you ask twice..?


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

Eagles said:


> Can you still view contents which remains on the 921 hard drive if the unit has been deactivated and there are no sat inputs attached? I just received my 622 today and I'm going to try to talk Dish into a self install. I do however still have some shows which I want to watch on the 921, but not at the expense of waiting for the 622 to be hooked up. Has anybody tried this? Will it work?


Yes, I'm doing that and it works perfectly!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Can you also still use it as an OTA tuner/DVR? 

-Chris


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The OTA tuner should still work, however if there is no satellite dish attached it wil loose the EPG clock, so you wuld not be able to record OTA.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Can you also still use it as an OTA tuner/DVR?
> 
> -Chris


The OTA tuner never did work on my 921 although I only tried to use it a week before I got the 622


----------

